# D3 Guestpass!



## hannycc (20. Juni 2012)

Hey liebe forumuser!

ich habe schon vieles von Diablo 3 gesehen und natürlich habe ich auch d2 gespielt. Nun will ich nicht 50 € für ein Spiel ausgeben, welches im endeffekt nicht meinem Geschmack entspricht! Da kam mir dieser Forumzweig sehr recht und ich hoffe jemand ist so lieb und gutherzig mir einen Gästepass zu überreichen!
Ich wäre echt sehr dankbar !

LG hanny!


----------

